# DEVOTIONS car club 16th annual picnic



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

It's that time again! DEVOTIONS having our 16th annual picnic at GUASTI Regional Park. The park is located AT 800 N ARCHIBALD ave ONTARIO CA 91764. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 6 2010, 12:08 AM~16528652
> *It's that time again! DEVOTIONS having our 16th annual picnic at Glen Helen Regional Park. The park is located where the 15 and 215 fwys meet. Hope to see you all there!We'll have more info comming soon.. For now here is a temp flyer..
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 5 2010, 11:08 PM~16528652
> *It's that time again! DEVOTIONS having our 16th annual picnic at Glen Helen Regional Park. The park is located where the 15 and 215 fwys meet. Hope to see you all there!We'll have more info comming soon.. For now here is a temp flyer..
> 
> 
> ...












LAS VEGAS  will be there


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

OL SKOOL WAYZ be in there again :420:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TO THE TOP!!!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

*TO THE TOP!!!!*


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juan_manuel_@Feb 7 2010, 07:39 PM~16542669
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP DEVOTIONS? BEEN A LONG TIME JUAN YOU BRING SOMETHING DOWN TO CLOWN THIS PICNIC???


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 7 2010, 07:47 PM~16542746
> *WHATS UP DEVOTIONS? BEEN A LONG TIME  JUAN YOU BRING SOMETHING DOWN TO CLOWN THIS PICNIC???
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juan_manuel_@Feb 7 2010, 07:59 PM~16542884
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Once again TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J-CAT90744 (Oct 30, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR ALL MY DEVOTION BROTHERS!!!!


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 8 2010, 08:02 PM~16553723
> *TO THE TOP FOR ALL MY DEVOTION BROTHERS!!!!
> *















:wave:  :wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

wassup DEVO! hey it was brought to my attention that this event wasnt NOLR CAL, I got your club confused with the Devotion in Sacramento. I got alot of heat from a lot of local clubs about it not being a nor cal event, so i removed it from the list. NO disrespect intended!! just wanted to let you know. wish you all well and good luck with the show. if by any means i would like to come check it out...


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

DEVOTIONS DOING IT AGAIN IN 2010 SAME PLACE GLEN HELEN PARK :biggrin:


----------



## J-CAT90744 (Oct 30, 2007)

*TO THE TOP *


----------



## J-CAT90744 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 8 2010, 10:17 PM~16555324
> *TO THE TOP
> *


YEAH LIKE I SAID EARIER!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 8 2010, 11:17 PM~16555324
> *TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 10 2010, 02:18 PM~16573411
> *:biggrin: TO THE TOP
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## Vampirosuave (Feb 12, 2010)

Attention all car clubs ,magazines, video photographers.......you are all invited to come to
DEVOTIONS Car Club 16th Annual Picnic
June 27th, 2010
At Glen Helen Park
Devore,Ca.
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=347334869096


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vampirosuave_@Feb 11 2010, 09:47 PM~16588335
> *Attention all car clubs ,magazines, video photographers.......you are all invited to come to
> DEVOTIONS Car Club 16th Annual Picnic
> June 27th, 2010
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DON'T MISS IT!!!!


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TO THE TOP ONCE AGIAN FOR ALL THE LIL PEEPS


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Tony check out our topic in the CAR CLUBS. forum :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

whats up DEVOTIONS!!!

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 14 2010, 03:50 PM~16610983
> *whats up DEVOTIONS!!!
> 
> TO THE TOP!!!
> *














:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juan_manuel_@Feb 14 2010, 03:52 PM~16610989
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY JUAN YOU GOT ANYTHING TO HELP THE 64 SKY LAYING IN THE GARAGE?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

WHATS UP DEVO???


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 14 2010, 10:56 PM~16614122
> *WHATS UP DEVO???
> *


Wassup Will


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE IN OUR BACK YARD


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 16 2010, 01:26 PM~16629396
> *CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE IN OUR BACK YARD
> *


Cool. We'll see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:BUMP


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Back to the top! :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: TO THE TOP


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

u know the regal will be there!!!!!


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Feb 24 2010, 03:49 PM~16713078
> *u know the regal will be there!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: What Regal?










JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

OK. Here we go again................











Hope to see all of you there.This invitation goes out to ALL car clubs, solo riders and media. uffin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 26 2010, 04:58 PM~16735693
> *OK. Here we go again................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*CONSAFOS*WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 26 2010, 03:58 PM~16735693
> *OK. Here we go again................
> 
> 
> ...



TO THE TOPP!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 28 2010, 12:13 AM~16746948
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:x2


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Back to the top


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Mar 1 2010, 08:13 PM~16764847
> *Back to the top
> *


4 shaw


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16766425
> *4 shaw
> *



second that!!!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

* :yessad: I HOPE TO SEE :wow: EVRYONE COME OUT FOR THE PICNIC AND JOIN IN THE FUN SO :run: ON OUT TO SEE THE LIVE :rimshot: I CAN'T WAIT hno: *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 3 2010, 12:16 AM~16779767
> * :yessad: I HOPE TO SEE :wow:  EVRYONE COME OUT FOR THE PICNIC AND JOIN IN THE FUN SO  :run: ON OUT TO SEE THE LIVE  :rimshot: I CAN'T WAIT hno:
> *


Only 116 days away! :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey guys check it out:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529755


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP!


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 6 2010, 02:54 PM~16814213
> *
> 
> 
> ...














:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

another show i cant wait for!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 6 2010, 03:54 PM~16814213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

be there


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 8 2010, 11:43 AM~16827715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: C YA THERE!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
TO THE TOP


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Mar 12 2010, 06:52 AM~16868418
> *STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


Looking forward to seeing you there :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Mar 17 2010, 07:35 PM~16920694
> *ttt
> *


WHAT IT DO! Peanut


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey is it still at glen helen jojo said it wasnt


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 24 2010, 01:05 AM~16982865
> *hey is it still at glen helen jojo said it wasnt
> *


It's not going to be at Glen Helen any more. We just confirmed the permit to have it at Guasti Regional Park in Ontario, not too far away. We didn't post this until now because we were not sure where we were going to have it. Fortunatey the pic nic is still on!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ATTENTION FELLOW RIDERS; Our 16th ann picnic will not be held at Glen Helen Park as mentioned in the Flyer. The new location is Guasti Regional Park in Ontario. 800 N Archibald ave Ontario Ca 91764.It is stil on for the same date June 27th 2010. Everything is stil on. Pass the word on :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Mar 25 2010, 04:12 PM~17001054
> *It's not going to be at Glen Helen any more. We just confirmed the permit to have it at Guasti Regional Park  in Ontario, not too  far away. We didn't post this until now because we were not sure where we were going to have it. Fortunatey the pic nic is still on!! :thumbsup:
> *


cool we still be there OL'SKOOLWaYZ C.C.


----------



## Vampiro (Jun 16, 2009)

what up my DEVOTION Familia it's me Tony up here in the high desert................ ty for the updates on our picnic for june.............. i posted it on Facebook and on Myspace


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)

> [/quotK ONDA ALFRED.... TTT HOMIES.... NEW SPOT FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

CANT BELIEVE THIS ONE I CAN WALK THERE AND STILL MAKE IT IN FIVE MIN. CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE GOOD LUCK GUYS C U THERE!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Mar 26 2010, 12:12 AM~17004897
> *CANT BELIEVE THIS ONE I CAN WALK THERE AND STILL MAKE IT IN FIVE MIN. CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE GOOD LUCK GUYS C U THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> > [/quotK ONDA ALFRED.... TTT HOMIES.... NEW SPOT FOR THE PICNIC
> 
> 
> WASSUP JUANITO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

what happend to Glen Helen Park ?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ill be there ttt


----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

whats up jesse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Mar 26 2010, 05:19 PM~17010543
> *whats up jesse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Que onda homie!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

Devotions for MY LIFE BOY.


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

whats up juan what u up to ?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Mar 27 2010, 02:15 AM~17014777
> *Devotions for MY LIFE BOY.
> *


Wassup Juan! Welcome to Lay it Low. It's about time! :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THA TOP!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

damm jesse what u doing online at 3:53 in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!lol 
DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTMT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions to the top !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

nice pic thanks alfred !!!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Mar 30 2010, 11:31 PM~17051516
> *nice pic thanks alfred !!!!
> *


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

:biggrin: ttmt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ttmt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THA TOP


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: BACK TO THE TOP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER EVERBODY. BE cOOL and BE safe


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Apr 3 2010, 02:16 AM~17083346
> *HAPPY EASTER EVERBODY. BE cOOL and BE safe
> *


Thanks. Happy Easter.
:biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

happy easter peeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Apr 3 2010, 12:44 PM~17085515
> *happy easter peeps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


PENAT! PENAT! PENAT! PENAT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

dammm jesse i got a flashback lol


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

MORNING BUMP! Levantense huev :biggrin: nes


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP ONCE AGAIN!! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

To the top!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Apr 8 2010, 09:57 AM~17133197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

BAMOS ARIBA


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Apr 10 2010, 01:25 AM~17150583
> *BAMOS ARIBA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:boink: :boink: :boink: TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

CHECK IT OUT!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534302


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Here's the park on a map


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

G :biggrin: :biggrin: D M :biggrin: RNING. T :biggrin: THE T :biggrin: P


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Apr 11 2010, 06:15 PM~17161682
> *TO THE TOP
> *


WASSUP PEANUT :wave:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:boink: :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Good Morning.BUMP :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey peanut call me I found that keyway need for your pump.


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

hope to see some of you guys out there sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

SUP PEANUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

WILLL BE THEIR


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVIL88_@Apr 17 2010, 10:47 PM~17224909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP JESSE LOKS 
DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## SMILEY96 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 18 2010, 09:28 PM~17232868
> *TTMFT
> *


ttmft


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Apr 18 2010, 09:45 PM~17232248
> *WHATS UP JESSE LOKS
> DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 LOOK SICK!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :0


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

what up devotions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

WHAT IT DO PNUT!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

JUST CAME BACK FROM THE MOVIES JUST WATCHED "LA MISSION " THAT SHIT WAS A GOOD MOVIE NICE CARS BUT THEY DONT DO IT LIKE WE DO IN LOS ANGELES


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Apr 20 2010, 02:06 AM~17245032
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM THE MOVIES JUST WATCHED "LA MISSION " THAT SHIT WAS A GOOD MOVIE NICE CARS BUT THEY DONT DO IT LIKE WE DO IN LOS ANGELES
> *


Tell them how we do it Peanut :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

THEY ARE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TIL FRIDAY TO SEE HOW WE DO IT QUE NO LOL DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP.......


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Apr 22 2010, 01:51 AM~17267823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT Good night everybody.....


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TO THE TOP


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Apr 24 2010, 11:14 AM~17288776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THA TOP!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

damm jesse locs i need a plaque like alfreds that shit is clean ass hell try to slang mines


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah. It came out CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Apr 26 2010, 01:55 PM~17307022
> *damm jesse locs i need a plaque like alfreds that shit is clean ass hell try to slang mines
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 26 2010, 07:14 PM~17310088
> *Yeah. It came out CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: BACK TO THE TOP PLEASE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ONLY 62 MORE DAYS!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey jesse locs que onda im gonna put the regal on standby for a while cause im doing some shit to it but ill still be at the meetings but without the regal


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Apr 27 2010, 11:28 PM~17326181
> *hey jesse locs que onda im gonna put the regal on standby for a while cause im doing some shit to it but ill still be at the meetings but without the regal
> *


 :thumbsup: No hay pedo...


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

k~TTMFT~


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 27 2010, 07:50 PM~17322872
> *ONLY 62 MORE DAYS!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


61 now :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THA TOP


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT :twak:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

waz up j-cat LimiteD CC will be there


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there dam straight :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Apr 30 2010, 11:36 PM~17356985
> *waz up j-cat  LimiteD CC will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 30 2010, 11:39 PM~17356995
> *Prestige car club will be there dam straight :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@May 1 2010, 12:50 AM~17357419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

Classic Memories will be in attendance


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 1 2010, 12:05 AM~17357169
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

see you all there to the top !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 2 2010, 10:11 PM~17369355
> *PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@May 5 2010, 03:30 AM~17396323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@May 5 2010, 03:30 AM~17396323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :h5:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THA TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

G :wow: :wow: D M :wow: RNING TTT!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~ttmft~


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :wave: :h5: :boink: :boink:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Tell Jason that Ruben Said What Up !


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump to the top


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

see you all there at blvd burgers tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT~


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :twak: TTT :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ONLY 47 DAYS LEFT.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ONLY 47 DAYS LEFT.......... :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 11 2010, 09:52 PM~17460670
> *ONLY 47 DAYS LEFT.......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THA TOP :guns:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Que onda Peanut. What's up with the Regal?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BUMP BUMP BUMP :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@May 17 2010, 11:07 PM~17523037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@May 18 2010, 12:38 PM~17528097
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Only 39 more days


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

38 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:biggrin: WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@May 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17551187
> *:biggrin:  WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: We'll see you there


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

WILL BE THEIR


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVIL88_@May 22 2010, 01:03 AM~17568553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: We'll see you there


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:twak: TO THETOP :twak:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

TTT DEVOTIONS HARBOR AREA


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOK310_@May 26 2010, 02:46 PM~17612083
> *TTT DEVOTIONS HARBOR AREA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!! FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@May 28 2010, 08:18 PM~17636546
> *BACK TO THE TOP!!!! FOR THE HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

to the top 1 month out!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ONLY 26 DAYS TIL OUR PICNIC!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 1 2010, 09:52 PM~17669990
> *ONLY 26 DAYS TIL OUR PICNIC!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

IM BACK PEEPS DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

23 Days..... :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

21 Days left ! :wow:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the topppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

What it do peanut!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

where u able to get the easy ups they were sold out when i go there


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll check it out tomorrow when I go to work


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top!!!!!!!damm 20 more days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## bardrick25 (May 12, 2010)

WHATS UP DEVOTIONS? BEEN A LONG TIME JUAN YOU BRING SOMETHING DOWN TO CLOWN THIS PICNIC?
_______________________________________________
Web Design Birmingham
Website Design Birmingham


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

To the top one more time :biggrin:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

HOPE YOU GUYS ARE READY :biggrin:


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

TWO IN A HALF MORE WEEKS...DEVOTIONS PICNIC TTT


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

18 more days for the picnic are u guys ready ?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Jun 9 2010, 11:53 PM~17745323
> *18 more days for the picnic are u guys ready ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

17 DAYS LEFT TIL THE DEVOTIONS 16TH ANNUAL PICNIC HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

good luck on ur show :biggrin: ..........ANGELO will be there fosho


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 11 2010, 08:44 AM~17758212
> *good luck on ur show :biggrin: ..........ANGELO will be there fosho
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

T :biggrin: THA T :biggrin: P !!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNYLOWLIFE (Jan 12, 2010)

can't wait for the pinic get to see all the old homie in cali see all you soon....


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BUMP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

15 days left cant wait see u all there DEVOTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Only 2 weeks left!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

14 DAYS LEFT TIL THE PICNIC CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THA TOP¤¤¤ :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

{~_~} BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

13 more days till the picnic see u all there !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

To the topp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Two more weeks!! can't wait. Hope to see everyone there :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 14 2010, 08:24 PM~17787659
> *Two more weeks!! can't wait. Hope to see everyone there :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jun 14 2010, 11:04 PM~17789410
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

HACIA ARRIBA :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

HACIA ARRIBA :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

i just hope the 64 is ready to roll!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

hope u get the six fo ready in 12 days see you there devotions to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

NEXT SUNDAY DEVOTIONS PICNIC TTT :run: :run: :run: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

OL'SKOOL WAYZ coming deep


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jun 16 2010, 05:10 PM~17807061
> *OL'SKOOL WAYZ coming deep
> *


 :thumbsup: WELL SEE YA THERE!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

10 days left til the picnic see ya there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to the top


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

:yessad: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

waz up j-cat


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE M#THERF*CKIN' TOP


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

QUE ONDA MI CHUY READY FOR THE PICNIC????....


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOK310_@Jun 17 2010, 11:15 PM~17821102
> *QUE ONDA MI CHUY READY FOR THE PICNIC????....
> *


AHUEVO!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 18 2010, 12:43 AM~17821688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SEE YOU ALL THERE !!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

T~T~T


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ONE WEEK AWAY!!!! :around: :around: :around:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 20 2010, 02:45 PM~17839352
> *ONE WEEK AWAY!!!! :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT......


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY! THIS IS OFFICIALY THE 1st PICNIC OF THE SUMMER!! :boink:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 21 2010, 10:46 PM~17851386
> *LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY! THIS IS OFFICIALY THE 1st PICNIC OF THE SUMMER!! :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: FIVE DAYS AWAY...DEVOTIONS 16TH ANNUAL PICNIC :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

damm i need more time lol 
devotions to the top


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Time waits for no man :biggrin:


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL....WE TRYIN TO GET THE 64 AND THE BIG BODY READY.....IT MIGHT BE CLOSE...... hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

HOPE U FINISH IT ON TIME


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

YOU FIGURE WE PUT THE NEW REAR END IN.....WE JUST NEED TO MOUNT THE WISH BONE, BRAKE LINE, AND SLAP THE RIMS BACK ON...IT DONT SOUND LIKE MUCH BUT YOU GOTTA SEE IT TO KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT....LOL..... :twak:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions to the top 4 days left til the picnic cant wait


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

T-T-T


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

3 days now..... :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

T~T~T


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ONKY TWO MORE DAYS :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

tO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE_MAIN_HEADS (Jun 13, 2009)

SHOW TIME!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEE U ALL AT THE THE PICNIC TOMORROW GOTTA GET BACK TO WORKING ON DA REGAL JUST TAKING A BREAK LOL


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE_MAIN_HEADS_@Jun 26 2010, 12:40 PM~17893015
> *SHOW TIME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


que onda oscar


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

READY TO ROLL!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:sprint: :sprint: :run: :run:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jun 27 2010, 12:20 AM~17896683
> *:sprint:  :sprint:  :run:  :run:
> *


WHAZZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 26 2010, 11:31 PM~17896756
> *WHAZZ UP HOMIE!
> *


NOTING MUCH JUST TRY'NG TO KEEP THIS BITCH ON TOP...READY FOR TOMORROW


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jun 27 2010, 12:34 AM~17896773
> *NOTING MUCH JUST TRY'NG TO KEEP THIS BITCH ON TOP...READY FOR TOMORROW
> *


OH YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

a how we gonna watch the Mexico game tomorrow


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Today was a nice day, lots of cars, bbq's cooking.. good times! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO DEVOTIONS CC FOR HAVE US AT THEIR PINIC FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS SO.CALIFAS IT WAS A GOOD DAY AND HAD LOTS OF FUN


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD TURNOUT AND FOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

I would like to thank all of the car clubs and each and every solo rider that showed up today to show support for our picnic. It was off the hook!! You better believe its gonna be even better next year. :thumbsup: THANX!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17902228
> *I would like to thank all of the car clubs and each and every solo rider that showed up today to show support for our picnic. It was off the hook!! You better believe its gonna be even better next year. :thumbsup: THANX!
> *


x2  i will post pics asap!


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

ELUSIVE C.C HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE DEVOTIONS PICNIC A GOOD DAY TO SPEND OWER SUNDAY THANKS GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

DEVOTIONS PICNIC 6-27-2010


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style car club had a goodtime thanks devotions cc for a good time


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

I would like to thank all of the car clubs and each and every solo rider that showed up today to show support for our picnic. It was off the hook!! You better believe its gonna be even better next year. THANX! :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

THANK ONCE AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP AT THE PICNIC IT WAS A GREAT EVENT SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

damm jesse locs i missed work today i was exhausted yesterday but had a blast !!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Jun 28 2010, 02:24 PM~17907831
> *damm jesse locs i missed work today i was exhausted yesterday but had a blast !!!!!!!
> *


WHY YOU THINK I ASKED FOR THE DAY OFF!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

DEVOTIONS THRU A GOOD PICNIC I REALLY ENJOYED MYSELF FOOD,MUSIC,GOOD PEOPLE THATS AWAY TO SPEND MY DAY THANKS......THE QUEEN


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MUSIC I PUT BUT ATLEAST ITS SOMETHING. DEVOTIONS 16TH ANNAUL PICNIC!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

GOOD FRIENDS GOOD FOOD BAD ASS RIDES AT A BEAUTIFUL PARK EQUAL A BAD ASS PICNIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

great [email protected]#$%&*^ picnic


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

im still tired from the pedal boats on the lake!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

there was carne asada and chicken for days :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 28 2010, 02:20 PM~17908300
> *DEVOTIONS THRU A GOOD PICNIC I REALLY ENJOYED MYSELF FOOD,MUSIC,GOOD PEOPLE THATS AWAY TO SPEND MY DAY THANKS......THE QUEEN
> *


x2


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

X3


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

KNIGHTRIDER


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 28 2010, 03:20 PM~17908300
> *DEVOTIONS THRU A GOOD PICNIC I REALLY ENJOYED MYSELF FOOD,MUSIC,GOOD PEOPLE THATS AWAY TO SPEND MY DAY THANKS......THE QUEEN
> *


Hope to see you next year :thumbsup:


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 29 2010, 09:10 AM~17915938
> *Hope to see you next year :thumbsup:
> *


  :yessad: :wave:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 29 2010, 09:10 AM~17915938
> *Hope to see you next year :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW IT IM GETTING A SPECIAL INVITE


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks homies... classic style cc had a good ass time.. can't wait for next year.


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for showing your support we appreciate it alot see u next year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Jun 29 2010, 10:22 PM~17922434
> *thanks for showing your support we appreciate it alot see u next year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 29 2010, 07:34 PM~17920675
> *thanks homies... classic style cc had a good ass time.. can't wait for next year.
> *


See you next year homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 30 2010, 11:21 AM~17927004
> *See you next year homie :thumbsup:
> *


ok cool bro


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

once again thanks to everyone who showed up we are still getting good feedback from our picnic for those who missed it you can check out our picnic pics 
http://www.devotionscc.com/


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

Another Great show.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

sweet picnic see u next year


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR HIGH DESERT_@Jul 1 2010, 11:12 PM~17941852
> *sweet picnic see u next year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo64_@Jun 30 2010, 07:41 PM~17930378
> *Another Great show.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks well see you next time :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!
www.devotionscc.com


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Jul 2 2010, 05:57 PM~17948301
> *TO THE TOP!!!!
> www.devotionscc.com
> *


X2


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------

